# Is anyone programming here?



## Deleted member 5892 (May 24, 2020)

Does any programmer know if it would be possible to get money by getting into someone's local network and target a computer with an exploit and get information from this computer like banking credentials? I'm a beginner in coding so I have only tried script kiddies techniques with metasploit and I always failed


----------



## Pillarman (May 24, 2020)

cause metasploit uses exploits that were patched 10 years ago lmao

get better at phishing son, 70% of hacks are done with phishing

also too high effort


----------



## Deleted member 5892 (May 24, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> cause metasploit uses exploits that were patched 10 years ago lmao
> 
> get better at phishing son, 70% of hacks are done with phishing
> 
> also too high effort


Ok, I see. The thing is I have a hard time believing that people are stupid enough to fall into a phishing trap. Does it really work and on which platform is it the best (email, etc) ? How much can you earn ?


----------



## awkwardlycompatible (May 24, 2020)

just get arrested theory


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (May 24, 2020)

I had an interview at a hedge fund for an internship due to my ai and backend work since i was a kid it paid 12k a month coding is legit


----------



## justbigboned (May 24, 2020)

wannalooksmax said:


> Ok, I see. The thing is I have a hard time believing that people are stupid enough to fall into a phishing trap. Does it really work and on which platform is it the best (email, etc) ? How much can you earn ?


Phishing works, especially on oldcel. My dad got phished with an email saying he had to login to paypal. If people have 2 step authentication it probably won't work.


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 25, 2020)




----------



## DaddyT (May 25, 2020)

wannalooksmax said:


> Ok, I see. The thing is I have a hard time believing that people are stupid enough to fall into a phishing trap.



Paraphrasing Carlin: think about how dumb the average person is. Now consider that by definition, half of all people are more dumb than that.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jun 7, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> I had an interview at a hedge fund for an internship due to my ai and backend work since i was a kid it paid 12k a month coding is legit


Is it possible to do coding and computer science with below average IQ


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Jun 7, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Is it possible to do coding and computer science with below average IQ


yeah absolutely

it doesnt require iq, if youre not mentally retarded u can do it

its just grinding leetcode and studying/ self studying

its the only job where if you self study for a year you can get a 140k a year work from home job right after


----------



## Chadelite (Jun 7, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> yeah absolutely
> 
> it doesnt require iq, if youre not mentally retarded u can do it
> 
> ...


bruh u got demoted


----------



## john2 (Jun 7, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> yeah absolutely
> 
> it doesnt require iq, if youre not mentally retarded u can do it
> 
> ...


Bro, does it become an issue for programmers that they have to it all day, 24/7 on the desk and ruin their health?

Can you please enlighten me on this?


----------



## wannabenormie (Jun 7, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> yeah absolutely
> 
> it doesnt require iq, if youre not mentally retarded u can do it
> 
> ...


How exactly would you get that job?

While coding with below average iq may pass I would not throw myself to computer science university course hoping that no iq is required.
Math is base for much of cs related stuff and this is pushed hard on unis.

I am not sure what country you are talking about with 140k a year but getting this kind of money and not graduating from top10 University worldwide + getting into Google/Facebook/Amazon (and I don't think you will be allowed to work remotely all the time in such case) imo simply doesn't happen.
To get to those companies/some unicorn allowing all year remote job you actually need to have high iq as recruitment tasks are often algorithm based and I doubt you can fill the gap just by spending time on leetcode.
Also in standard scenario 140k a year is very high tier salary for programmers and I doubt if you will be able to get something like that without being very skilled.





__





Salary: Software Developer (December, 2022)


The average salary for a Software Developer is $60,000 per year in Germany. Click here to see the total pay, recent salaries shared and more!




www.glassdoor.com




Average salary for software developer in Germany is around 55k and I assume this may require 2 years of actual experience and not being some pseudo coder after self learning.


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Jun 7, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> bruh u got demoted


yeah i gave it up lol i was sending roasts through mod alerts 

im talking to a girl and got new job so I'll probably only be here 20 min a week or so


john2 said:


> Bro, does it become an issue for programmers that they have to it all day, 24/7 on the desk and ruin their health?
> 
> Can you please enlighten me on this?


Well it seems that way but programmers dont work 40 hours, they don't time you. It's just telling you to finish a certain project.

For example when I get my coding job I'm only working monday/tues/wed/thurs and having fri,sat,sun free

the only thing that harms you is sitting or eyesight and theres easy fixes:

for sitting just work out and stretch regularly or get a standing desk

for eyes just get those gamma glasses

thats it


wannabenormie said:


> How exactly would you get that job?
> 
> While coding with below average iq may pass I would not throw myself to computer science university course hoping that no iq is required.
> Math is base for much of cs related stuff and this is pushed hard on unis.
> ...


Ah I live in California and used to live in Silicon Valley so I'm basing it off that, there are no major tech companies in Germany while the top 4 (google, facebook, amazon, apple) are in california.

ersand they sweep up back end and ai workers


----------

